
Posterous Turns Post.ly Into A New Media Sharing Service For Twitter - icey
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/21/posterous-postly-twitter/
======
nirmal
I have a posterous blog that uses a custom domain. One thing that I would like
is for the automatic tweeting of my posts to use my domain for the short url.

So something like <http://hacketal.com/i-want-a-coffee-mug-like-this-one>
should be posted as <http://hacketal.com/random> instead of
<http://post.ly/random>

------
felideon
I wish Posterous would have mixpanel integration like they do with Google
Analytics. :)

------
jazzychad
In Chrome under Linux, clicking "Click here to edit your tweet" does not clear
the text box or reset the font to black. Also clicking any of the buttons has
no effect. Seems to work under Firefox, though...

------
Tawheed
After 740k in funding, they end up doing yet another Twitter app? Lame.

~~~
teye
They end up adding a feature that enhances their product's value and takes
advantage of a fantastic distribution channel?

Natural, not lame.

~~~
Tawheed
Its a feature that in no way connects with their core product. Sure, if they
added a TWEET THIS blog post link, and did a direct integration to Twitter for
helping spread the word on a blog entry, I would understand.

However, this is a completely separate branch.

~~~
teye
Incorrect. Have you tried it?

Hitting "Post to Twitter" puts the content in a Posterous and tweets a link to
it. How does that not connect with their core product?

~~~
Tawheed
1\. FD: I didn't go through the whole flow. 2\. I post at Post.ly (See #3 --
because I'm wondering under which context I would even post in Post.ly), and
it creates a Posterous blog (wait, you're setting up a blog for me? you didn't
mention that... what if I already have a blog?) -- and then links the Tweet to
it. This seems even more like a bastard child to me now than I originally
thought, not to mention a completely confusing user experience. 3\. What
exactly is the audience here. Most tweets are about referring to existing
content (at least the tweets with links) -- under which context are you saying
-- "here world, here's a random webpage I just created out of the blue with
some files" -- wheres the story+context here?

I maintain my stance, this seems like a desperate attempt to jump on the
Twitter bandwagon instead of really thinking about how to make your core
product more valuable.

------
pclark
Why did they do this?

~~~
rantfoil
teye's comment explains it quite well.

------
Raphael
Good. It always seemed odd that you had to post from email. This makes
Posterous more like other blogging systems, with a web interface.

